# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  A adopter : 2 lapines à Nancy

## Pistache54

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Panpan et McFlurry
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 1 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
								
									a des problémes comportementaux.
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0676919607





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Bonjour bonsoir  :Smile: 

Update novembre 2019 !

En allant chez le véto récupérer mon loulou j'ai entendu une dame dire qu'elle souhaitait se débarrasser de ses 2 lapines naines (qui sont à la base à sa fille de 20 ans apparemment, mais la demoiselle ne s'en occupe pas... :: ).
La blanche s'appelle McFlurry et la brune Panpan.
Les deux fifilles seraient nées vers décembre 2017 (mais pas sûr), ne sont pas stérilisées, vivent en cage et ne sont jamais allées chez le véto (elles n'ont jamais eu de soucis de santé).
Apparemment McFlurry, la blanche, a tendance à mordre (mais bon à mon avis ça peut se calmer avec la stérilisation ou avec... le respect de son espace vital. En effet, la proprio garde des enfants en bas âge et les 2 choupettes sont juste à côté du lave linge... donc bon bof bof pour se sentir en sécurité dans leur environnement).
Niveau alimentation : graines bas de gamme pour lapins, un peu de luzerne, un peu de salade et un biberon d'eau.
Bien évidement, je recherche pour elles un foyer aimant et respectueux des lapins de compagnie. Donc liberté totale ou semi liberté (enclos la nuit), des légumes frais, des croquettes de qualité, gamelle d'eau propre, pas de violence physique ou de hurlements...
Elles sont à Nancy et la dame les donne avec tout le matériel (standard, donc cage ect).

Vous pouvez me contacter par sms si vous êtes intéressé ou que vous voulez plus de renseignements  :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

Si cette dame tient absolument à les placer, il faudrait au minimum qu'elle les fasse stériliser ou propose à l'adoptant(e) de lui rembourser les frais de cette opération. ::

----------

